
Introducing Olympus – A tool that instantly creates a REST API for any AI model - subby
https://github.com/galiboo/olympus
======
subby
Hi guys!

I'm Subhash, and I've just released a new open source tool for instantly
creating a REST API for any ML model.

Currently, it's a work in progress and supports all Keras models (including
multi-input/output).

What do you guys think? Would love your feedback!

